# Milbro Repairing



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I just want to thank Hogancastings for repairing my X-Caliber. Pete did a very profwssional work as you can see from the photos. It nice to be supported, many thanks Pete! Bob.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

That's good customer service. Looks like new again.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bob dont let your friend shoot with your best slingshot anymore







think the repair job looks ok


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job Pete! Flatband


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

*way above and beyond accepted parameters of customer service*..... feel the love.


----------

